# Ram in same pasture as 5 wk old lamb?



## CCassity (Apr 4, 2013)

I am new to this forum and new to raising sheep I have black headed dorpers. One ram, 3 ewes and now two lambs. I was wondering if I can put one of my ewes and her 5 WK old lamb in the pasture with the ram as I can't leave him in there alone or her freaks out and I need to bring my last pregnant ewe into the lambing pasture. He is fine with the babies thru the fence doesn't show any aggression. Any advice  would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

My ram doesn't show any aggression towards the lambs through the fence, either. He even bleats at them in a soft tone. However today one of the lambs snuck under the fence and was sniffing him while he was munching some hay and my ram went berserk--started ramming into the lamb and chasing him all over the place. The lamb ended up going through the gate and was completely out of the pasture. I was feeding the ewes so I couldn't do anything; luckily my dad was outside and he was able to get the lamb back in the pen.

ETA: I see what you are saying now...your ram is in with your bred ewe? You can just put all the ewes together. If you were to have your ram penned/pastured right next to your ewes, he shouldn't have any issues. He will probably baa for a day or two, but he will adjust to the bachelor lifestyle.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Apr 4, 2013)

One of the dorper traits is to be fairly gentle.  My ram was in with his ewes and newborns (and the goats and their babies) and was a wonderful father and gentleman.  Now a days though he loves to chase my goats so he is banished to another pasture.  You can also depend on moms to take care of their babies.  That said accidents can and do happen.  What is important is that there is enough space for everyone to be able to get a good shelter spot away from each other, and to get to food and water without crowding.
Here's a family portrait (dad is the middle sheep, notice he's not looking at the camera because he is giving my buck the stink eye)


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 5, 2013)

My ram is fine with the lambies...just depends on the individual I think


----------



## secuono (Apr 5, 2013)

My ram lives full time with his girls and all the lambs.


----------



## CritterZone (Apr 5, 2013)

Our new ram lives full time with the ewes and lambs full time.  There is harmony.  He behaves himself. 

But, notice I say our "new" ram.  Last year we bought a ram and 3 ewes.  The ram was very aggressive and very destructive when he was alone.  We had him in a pen next to the ewes and he paced a 6" deep ditch next to the fence.  He attacked my dog and he attacked our farm hand.  He destroyed a gate, got in with the ewes and lambs, and killed one of our 6 week old lambs (he crushed his skull  

So, if you are going to try it, I would be very careful to monitor how they interact and make sure they are going to be ok together.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 5, 2013)

When our ewes are getting close to birthing we do separate the ram since we had a bad experience with our very first lamb and the ram got agressive and even stepped on the newborn lamb...he was fine, but that was just pure dumb luck.

Now we separate the ram about 2 weeks prior to when we expect lambs...then when the lambs arrive we still keep him separate for about 3 weeks...and no problems so far...at 5 weeks I'd think it would be fine...but of course I don't know your ram.  Just how we do it here.

Nice looking sheepies you have and welcome to BYH!!!


----------



## CCassity (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you for all the good information and advice. I moved the ewe in with the other two ewes and there lambs in the smaller pasture I have setup for lambing and my ram seems fine  alone in the pasture next to them since he can still see them. He has a good temperament but I didn't want any accidents I already lost one of my babies a day after it was born.


----------

